

Show HN: Sandman, a text adventure in your browser console - ricardobeat
http://ricardo.cc/sandman/

======
ricardobeat
A fun coding exercise in CoffeeScript. Had the idea this afternoon, a delayed
spark from playing nethack the previous weekend. I thought about making it a
little like Braid where you could only go back over your previous path, but I
already went over my time budget :)

